# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Авария Су-33 в сентябре 2005 г.

## Д.Срибный

Рассказ Александра Дундина

http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...tsov/index.htm


На скриншоте Су-33 бортовой 82 падает в воду после обрыва троса аэрофинишера.

----------


## airwolf

Ух-х-х!!! На одном дыхании прочитал!!! Спасибо за рассказ!!! А что по поводу журналистов которые так "крассиво рассказывают о аварии истребителя-то это "жёлтые", и к глубочайшему сожалению таких очень много!!! :? А вот рассказы с места событий написанных человеком грамотным и знающим,то о чём он пишет-это редкость!!!  :? Спасибо Александру Дундину!!!

----------


## KaReL

Здорово! Чувствуется, что писал не просто очевидец, а человек, для которого палубная авиация часть жизни, причем важнейшая. 

 Спасибо Александру за рассказ, а Дмитрию за его публикацию. Еще когда все только произошло и по ящику подняли вой по этому поводу как-то резануло по уху то, что об этом говорилось. Практически ни у одного из писавших и говоривших не достало ума хотя бы на то, чтобы просто сообщить о факте потери самолета и спасения летчика без собственных идиотских комментариев. А уж когда "жареность" новости сошла на нет, никому и в голову не пришло вот так четко и хорошо рассказать о том, что именно там произошло. Новость-то уже не горячая... Спасибо еще раз за рассказ!

----------


## Anonymous

А чем работы по подъёму\уничтожению затонувшего самолёта закончились?

----------


## Militarist

Рассказ отличный. Я его читал уже на Авиа.ру/форум. И за этот рассказ Саша Дундин был там забанен и лишён права голоса, а сама ветка была удалена из форума. Впрочем не он один. Я уже месяц как лишён голоса за рассказ о покупке американцами ИЛ-78 в Мелитополе. Пусть меня лишат права голоса и на этом форуме, но я молчать не буду: администрация на Авиа.ру - полные придурки. Там предпочитают пропустить обсуждение цвета трусов у стюардесс, но обязательно забанят реальный и интересный рассказ. Ну что ж... За американские деньги надо отрабатывать интересы своих покровителей. Бог им судья. А Саше Дундину наш общий респект.

----------


## kama_27

> А чем работы по подъёму\уничтожению затонувшего самолёта закончились?


А не было никаких работ в принципе. После катапультирования на самолёте автоматически стёрлась информация ответчика "свой-чужой". А больше ничего секретного на нём не было. Вооружения тоже. Так что смысл его поднимать(а тем паче- бомбить, как писали и говорили по ТВ наши правдолюбы- журналисты!) какой? Там глубина 1017 метров по-моему была. Лучше и не спрячешь тайну. А вот самописец подняли вертолётом, он сам всплыл и пищать начал. Тоже автоматически отделился на заданной глубине. На основании его записей и строили "процесс". Все параметры посадки лётчик выдержал в ТУ, к нему претензий и не было в целом. А Корнеева вообще мы в шутку главным спасателем флота назвали. Он своим катапультированием не только себя спас, но и огромную кучу  начальников и их погон-должностей!

----------

